# Hey fellow Techies!



## Starlitr (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Even though most people would consider me "past techie", since I was a professional lighting and scene designer for MANY years, the truth is that once a techie, always a techie.

So, I am here to share, to teach, to learn, and most of all, to have some tech fun.

Hope to create some sparks around here. Till then,

Steve
(Starlitr)


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Steve!

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you on behalf of the controlbooth.com community. 

I am curious as always as to where people got the majority of their training? At a school or thru working?


----------



## Starlitr (Jan 5, 2004)

This says "quick reply" so I'll be brief.

Ever since I was 5, I was either building robots or playing the piano. By the time I was in 6th grade, I had read most of the books in the library, especially on lightling and scene design, so the High School Drama teacher asked me to design the lights and have the GI's hang and focus everything for me, including running the 220 feeds (it was in Europe) to the Ariel Davis Board. Five schools later (military brat), after doing lights and sets (or writing music) for MANY productions, I entered college as a triple major--EE, Music, Theatre Design. I made a living designing lighting and special effects all over the country, but got tired of traveling and not being with family. So, opened Art supply, Music store, and Theatre in an old church complex, now turned performing arts center. Whew!

Now I make a living helping people begin their dreams while I continue my own "adventures".

Was that quick enough?

Steve


----------



## MistressRach (Jan 6, 2004)

> Ever since I was 5, I was either building robots or playing the piano. By the time I was in 6th grade, I had read most of the books in the library, especially on lightling and scene design, so the High School Drama teacher asked me to design the lights and have the GI's hang and focus everything for me, including running the 220 feeds (it was in Europe) to the Ariel Davis Board. Five schools later (military brat), after doing lights and sets (or writing music) for MANY productions, I entered college as a triple major--EE, Music, Theatre Design. I made a living designing lighting and special effects all over the country, but got tired of traveling and not being with family. So, opened Art supply, Music store, and Theatre in an old church complex, now turned performing arts center. Whew!
> 
> Now I make a living helping people begin their dreams while I continue my own "adventures".



wow, Welcome Steve, from your BG it sounds like you are going to be an amazing credit to the community! I can only hope that we will be up to your standards. Please don't hesitate to comment on anything posted or to post a topic of your own, we really value individual opinions. If you have any questions feel free to message dvsDave, or anyone else, I'm a newbie myself, but I'd love to help if I can


----------



## wemeck (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Steve! Hope to see you around the forums.


----------

